# Tag along. Moen positemp,w/c install and ice line.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1st I set this here gerber viper ADA bone toilet. more pics to come.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1st picture we have the old plastic trailer T/S valve.

2nd pic is of the back side of the valve from an access hole that was cut by the previous plumber when he repiped the place from polybutylene to cpvc. Since he brought his risers up at a totally retarded angle I'll have to make some swing joints on the supplys to get'r plumb.

3rd pic. sweating up the valve. I keep all 4 versions of the valve stocked on the truck so that no matter what supply piping I'm dealing with I have a valve with connections configured to make my life easier.

4th and 5th pics. I cut 2 cross braces and pounded a flat spot in them. Then soldered to my tub/shower riser. Love that power cutter :thumbsup:.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1st 2nd and 3rd: valve roughed in.

4th and 5th: valve trimmed out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Back of trimmed out valve and finished bathroom.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1st: I cut in a 1/2" cpvc tee with a cpvc stop adapter and angle stop.

2nd: 3/8" pex ice line connected and dropped.

3rd: Ice line under trailer.

4th: Replaced 3/4" boiler drain outside.

Done...........OK, so how much?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

$285.00?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

$1400


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

$1600


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you use a rotozip to cut the hole in the tub for the valve, or what did you use?


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

How do you like that Milwaukie pipe cutter?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Darn close. $1449.00



service guy said:


> $1400


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Love it.



M5Plumb said:


> How do you like that Milwaukie pipe cutter?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

sawzall with 24tpi blade



Ron The Plumber said:


> Did you use a rotozip to cut the hole in the tub for the valve, or what did you use?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd probably do it for right around a G.


Why cut such a huge hole in the shower if there's an access panel behind?







Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

To cover the 2 holes from the previous valve. If I have to cut a hole anyway, why not trace it out to the silhouette of the smitty plate.



rocksteady said:


> I'd probably do it for right around a G.
> 
> 
> Why cut such a huge hole in the shower if there's an access panel behind?
> ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

OH, crappola, I thought you were asking how much for just the icemaker, and new hosebib. I was thinking, old RSP could have ran that icemaker, and changed out that hose bib in about 35 minutes.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hope some handyman doesn't try to jerk the cartridge out of the valve when it sticks...you lnow how dem moens do.:laughing: I bet that cpvc would snap like toothpicks. Good job and good payday.......you really cant dictate what materials are used in your area unless your doin new work,you just hafta work with whats out there doing repair work.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

cool. we had a plumber put 3 moen t & s valves in sideways in the same house.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

house plumber said:


> cool. we had a plumber put 3 moen t & s valves in sideways in the same house.


 
haha that blows .......sucks to be him very funny though


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's why I put the copper cross braces in. It's not much but it will at least take some of the strain off of that cpvc when it gets brittle. Serves the handy man right anyway.



TheMaster said:


> Hope some handyman doesn't try to jerk the cartridge out of the valve when it sticks...you lnow how dem moens do.:laughing: I bet that cpvc would snap like toothpicks. Good job and good payday.......you really cant dictate what materials are used in your area unless your doin new work,you just hafta work with whats out there doing repair work.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've seen that done. I've seen them do it and then trim the valve out and leave it! You would think the righting on the trim being sideways would have tipped them off.

HO: "I don't understand, the hot water temperature keeps changing." :laughing:



house plumber said:


> cool. we had a plumber put 3 moen t & s valves in sideways in the same house.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've seen that done. I've seen them do it and then trim the valve out and leave it! You would think the righting on the trim being sideways would have tipped them off.
> 
> HO: "I don't understand, the hot water temperature keeps changing." :laughing:


I could see a kohler or delta maybe, but how the hell can you put a moen in sideways? The tit on the top of the barrel should be enough to tell you what way is up.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The old price pfister verve tub and shower valves you could install upside down by removing the diverter and flipping it. We did this alot when we repiped from the attic with poly back in the late 80's.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Was there on way to put blocking in there to secure the valve to?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not without tearing the wall covering apart. As long as it's not cpvc pipe, I'll spray urethane foam all over the valve to cement it to the back of the shower stall. It works surprisingly well. I won't do it on cpvc pipe though due to chemical compatibility concerns.



Ron The Plumber said:


> Was there on way to put blocking in there to secure the valve to?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Not without tearing the wall covering apart. As long as it's not cpvc pipe, I'll spray urethane foam all over the valve to cement it to the back of the shower stall. It works surprisingly well. I won't do it on cpvc pipe though due to chemical compatibility concerns.


I would hate to be the next guy that ran into that foam.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've dealt with a few foamed in valves before. It's not really that much more work.



slickrick said:


> I would hate to be the next guy that ran into that foam.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I could see a kohler or delta maybe, but how the hell can you put a moen in sideways? The tit on the top of the barrel should be enough to tell you what way is up.


I put one in upside down once. I was so embarrassed when the house got to final and I had to open up the wall and fix it. Sorry Ted, no charge, and send me a bill for the wall (he didn't).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm surprised no one called me out on the tub spout not being higher than 1" above the flood rim.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I'm surprised no one called me out on the tub spout not being higher than 1" above the flood rim.


 I was going to but wasn't sure if it was or not and I didn't want to be considered a jerk.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> I'm surprised no one called me out on the tub spout not being higher than 1" above the flood rim.


The way I see it you didn't have much choice...

Maybe with more planning on the smitty plate cut out but I dunno...:whistling2:

Looks good from my house...

Anytime you get out of a tin house on wheels that easy is good in my book!:thumbup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I would have left some more of the tub wall intact for rigidity since thats whats securing the faucet. Nice looking job for what you had to work with. Mobile home I presume.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> I'm surprised no one called me out on the tub spout not being higher than 1" above the flood rim.


 
I don't see how you could have gotten it any higher than it is. It looks like you put the plate up as high as possible, while still covering all the holes from the old faucet. Like somebody said earlier, with service you just have to work with what you have. 


I guess you could have raised the smitty plate 3 " and then put the tub spout in the middle hole from the other faucet. Then you could have put a pair of cock-hole covers in the other 2 holes. :laughing:






Paul


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice job. You got a little lucky that they installed that valve up high enough on the wall that you could do it that way. More often then not that valve is only one inch up. I usually get that, or the tub backs up to the water heater closet with the twenty year old water heater tight to the wall, that the homeowner will replace in another five years.

I carry on my truck the all copper Moen valve, the FIP one, and the PEX inlet one. I've never seen the FIP/copper one. That would have made my life easier a few times. I'll have to talk to my supplier in the morning.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I guess you could have raised the smitty plate 3 " and then put the tub spout in the middle hole from the other faucet. Then you could have put a pair of cock-hole covers in the other 2 holes. :laughing:


I shouldn't admit that I have done that for customers before. They thought it was a great idea, and were thrilled because they didn't have to have the wall fixed. I still laugh a little when I work in those houses.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Funny how every time I talk about something on PZ I run into it in the following few days. I got a call from one of my clients wanting a 3 handle valve replaced. We had already repiped the house and set a water heater before. When we repiped we had to foam the old valve in to keep it secure. It didn't take but 30 seconds to remove the old foam in big chunks. What did suck is that I gave my last roll of solder to my boys installing the solar panel and I had to braze the copper cuz that's all I had. Oh well, Sh!t happens.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Good God Almighty


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I gotta admit, I never seen anything like that before. Maybe it's done around here, but I have never heard of foaming a valve in. Not saying it's bad...just different i guess.

Glad it came off in big chunks!!!LOL


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Now Dat's Nice right there!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

if you're worried about the foam touching cpvc, why not armaflex it first?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Protech said:


> I'm surprised no one called me out on the tub spout not being higher than 1" above the flood rim.


  you should have left a coil of tubing behind the fridge. Sorry to inform you of that one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a loop under the house. I don't like putting a big coil behind the fridge because it tends to hammer. If they need slack they can just pull a few feet from underneath.



OldSchool said:


> you should have left a coil of tubing behind the fridge. Sorry to inform you of that one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It actually works great. You just have to make sure the HO does not use it for 6-8 hours while the foam sets. Once the foam sets you are not going to move that valve without tearing the shower stall it's stuck to. I'd rather screw to a 2x4 but sometimes the builder didn't put a brace in for you to work with.



Tankless said:


> I gotta admit, I never seen anything like that before. Maybe it's done around here, but I have never heard of foaming a valve in. Not saying it's bad...just different i guess.
> 
> Glad it came off in big chunks!!!LOL


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess I scared that it's going to expand thru a crack somewhere and ooz onto the cpvc somewhere.



house plumber said:


> if you're worried about the foam touching cpvc, why not armaflex it first?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

WTF is that lift spout doin on a 3 valve tub and shower faucet? FAIL:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

And no anti-scald device installed on that valve either. I try to stick with pressure-balanced valves, the liability is too high installing a 3 handle with no pressure balance.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

............last one I did but, did'nt have a can of foam in the budget for the job..............:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The foam does work great. I did a ymca in brandon and had 6 shower valves in each locker room in a block wall. I had the mason cut the face and the center web out of the block and I screwed the valve to a 2x4 that just fit on the inside from side to side. and foamed it in. Then the mason could mud the face of the block back in after he cut a hole around the plaster guard. The super hated it and wanted to knock down the wall and do it another way. So he got my boss and the architect out there showed them what i did and how he wanted it done and said we should pay for a new block wall and the architect grabbed my valve that was foamed and dry and tried to pull it out, it wouldnt move so he said its fine. The super hated me every since.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> WTF is that lift spout doin on a 3 valve tub and shower faucet? FAIL:laughing:


Good Catch TM :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I knew I was gonna get flack for that. HO likes it and so do I :thumbsup:.



TheMaster said:


> WTF is that lift spout doin on a 3 valve tub and shower faucet? FAIL:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Homey wanted a 3-handle put back in and that's what he got. But you are right, I'm taking a chance on it. He's been a long time customer and has always been really cool so I think I'll be alright.........I hope.



service guy said:


> And no anti-scald device installed on that valve either. I try to stick with pressure-balanced valves, the liability is too high installing a 3 handle with no pressure balance.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Homey wanted a 3-handle put back in and that's what he got. But you are right, I'm taking a chance on it. He's been a long time customer and has always been really cool so I think I'll be alright.........I hope.


The Homeowner might not sue you but his little cousins parents will. Never assume the owner your dealing with is going to be the last and only user. I'm not saying I've never done it :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

In a related story: 

My last call last night was on a 30 gallon electric heater. "hot water comes and goes" as the HO put it. I do a full diagnostic on the heater an nothing is wrong with it. HO swears it's not working. I have him show me around the house. I find 2, 3 handle t/s valves in the guest bathroom.......in a stand up shower. You guessed it, diverter valve was blocking the flow to the head and allowed the valves to pressurize and cold water was crossing over into the hot side. I explained to the HO that the guy who sold the place to him DIY'd those valves and they should have been 2-handle valves not 3.

Told him he could spend about a grand changing the valves or just put a sign in the shower stating that the middle lever is to remain in the upright position at all times. He was happy, so was I as it was a late call and I wanted to go home.

P.S. Anyone wanna see that heater?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

whats up with the tee on the pan drain?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Remove the diverter stem and take the seat out of the valve,then remove the washer off the stem.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

oh wait, I bet the relief ties in to it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

At 9pm, a hand written sign sounded like a cheaper and faster option to both me and the HO. He's having me come back in a few weeks and correct that thing shown in the pictures that could be loosely called a "water heater install". He may have something done with the valves then, but I doubt it. It just isn't that big of a priority now that he knows what was causing it. I don't blame him. If it was my house I wouldn't pay to have it fixed ether.



TheMaster said:


> Remove the diverter stem and take the seat out of the valve,then remove the washer off the stem.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:yes: you like that huh? I thought you guys would.



house plumber said:


> oh wait, I bet the relief ties in to it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> At 9pm, a hand written sign sounded like a cheaper and faster option to both me and the HO. He's having me come back in a few weeks and correct that thing shown in the pictures that could be loosely called a "water heater install". He may have something done with the valves then, but I doubt it. It just isn't that big of a priority now that he knows what was causing it. I don't blame him. If it was my house I wouldn't pay to have it fixed ether.


 If I come to visit that old man,I'm gonna go to one shower and make the cross connection then go get in the other shower and when the temp changes and I adjsut the hot side to more hot and then it burns me and I jump and fall and break my leg I'm gonna own your ass.:laughing: j/k


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That would be tough to do since I didn't put them in and I did recommend that he have them changed.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> That would be tough to do since I didn't put them in and I did recommend that he have them changed.


 I know it would be I was joking but go over to roast ducks thread and watch that video. The 2nd plumber didn't do anything but check the system and make a suggestion but he settled out of court. Its all set up against us is what i was getting at.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I know it would be I was joking but go over to roast ducks thread and watch that video. The 2nd plumber didn't do anything but check the system and make a suggestion but he settled out of court. Its all set up against us is what i was getting at.


which thread is that?


----------

